# skeeter pee/dragon blood degassing question



## Bobwhite (Mar 18, 2015)

Hi all I am a new member although I have been getting info from this sight for a long time 

I have made several batches of wine including 

concord,blackberry,banana,banana-
berry,pear,and Apple all from fresh fruit 

So I do have a little experience but still learning so much !!

On to my question I have a 5 gallon carboy of SP that just hit the dry side of my hydrometer and will b degassing as soon as I am sertan it is finished fermenting

this will b my first time degassing a wine I have always let them do there own thing and rack when needed over a course of 6 months till bottle time but I am trying to finish this wine as fast as I can to see how I like it and if its gonna b my new go-too summer drink and make more 

Do I degass as soon as it is stable and not dropping further on the hydrometer ? even though the air lock is still bublimg slowly ? Is this just c02 that needs degassed? Cause all my other wines look this way for a week or 2 after they stable out on the hydrometer ?

Any help explaining this to me will b very apretiated as I plan to start some dragon blood next week and see which of the 2 I like more lol it may b both by all the good things I hear about these wines


----------



## NorCal (Mar 20, 2015)

You are looking for something below 0, closer to .995. If so, I'd rack and degas like a madman. It pays dividends to do it really aggressively now. Add the additives per the recipe and then let it clear.. Retained CO2 has been an issue in mine and friends SP. A good test is to take a partially emptied bottle, put your finger on the top and shake it. Note: do this outside.


----------



## Bobwhite (Mar 21, 2015)

Thanks so much for the advice I racked last night degassed like crazy and stabilised and sparkoloided the pee

Wow it has cleared soo much in just 24 hours its pretty crazy!!


----------

